# Breeder's Soil Trial Run (Normal Type) Tank 2



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

So I've setup another tank for a different bag of soil I got in from the same brand.

Like how ada has amazonia and malay and africana, Breeders soil comes in

Type B, and Type R and in two sizes powder and normal. 
This is a test for the normal type B.

Soil Amount: 4.81kg - exact same amount as other tank

Filtration is stacked with two ATI sponge filters IV rated for 80 gallons each running off of one Marineland 600 Powerhead.

Water Used: 100% Home made Reverse Osmosis water

gH Source: I used gH up from Borneowild, switch to SMW later on.

I adjusted the water parameters to a gH of 4-5, with a tds of 130.

Some pics!



*DRIED LOOK*


In tank WET LOOK day after

*
Day After water Test:

pH 6.2-6.4
Ammonia 0.25
no2 0
no3 5-10ppm
*


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*1.5 week test*

*Hey everyone, this one is 1.5 weeks.

And it is almost cycled  Much faster then the 2 months it takes for ADA, but not as fast as AKADAMA is.

Left 4 vials is tank 1 "powder type" ph, no2, ammo, no3
right 4 vials is tank 2 "normal type" ph, ammo, no2, no3
*



On more week then full water change to get rid of no3! and In the shrimps will go


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Shrimp goes home! 1st day*

*So I finally had the time to pick my shrimp and take them all home.

Heres a picture of them 

I split them into two different tanks. In tank #2 I put only the RKK and Red Pandas in.*

These are the chosen ones 


I apologize for garbage pictures.
These are the RKK and red pandas in this normal type tank #2


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)




----------

